# R.I.P. Wayne Rogers



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2016)

[h=1]Wayne Rogers, popular star of television’s ‘M*A*S*H’ dies at age 82..[/h]
CLICK HERE


----------



## Falcon (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear that.  I always liked him on the show.

Couldn't STAND that wimp who replaced him.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 1, 2016)

OH no -- he was one of my favorites on MASH, which is one of my all time favorite TV programs.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 1, 2016)

I loved the Mash series and "Trapper".  RIP Wayne.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 1, 2016)

RIP  Wayne.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 1, 2016)

Guess I have him time locked to MASH...wouldn't have believed he was 82, I loved that show!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2016)

Rest peacefully Wayne.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh, dang. I loved him in MASH and Trapper John. RIP.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 2, 2016)

I was miffed when he left MASH but had a new found respect when he popped up on Fox as a commentator on the markets & business. 

RIP


----------



## chic (Jan 2, 2016)

He was an awesome actor who's talents were not limited to M.A.S.H. I'll miss him for sure. RIP.


----------

